# Going insane !!!!!



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello guys, Here's my problem. I bought a used Yamaha RX-V750 ($50)

Onkyo Skf-540f Fronts and center
Onkyo Skm-540s Rears and backs
Onkyo Skw-540 sub
Polk Psw-250 sub

Now here's why i'm going crazy. I had no idea about these auto calibrating thingys and i'm not sure i'd have the slightest clue on how to properly set my stuff up. There's so many options i have no clue what half of them are

This is what i did. I set everything to small. Bass to subs, crossover 80. Treble 3.5 Bass 3.5

What's driving me mad is i'm constantly adjusting the db levels on the Fronts,center, subs.. i don't even want to think about the 5 band Eq for center channel that i play with constantly.

I know my system is sub-par but to me it sounds pretty good but i wish i could have it set up with the computer or whatever you guys are using to calibrate your systems.

Do you think i should get a new Receiver that has the calibrating device?

One more thing... i used a Y split cable from my sub pre out and ran a cable to each sub. I'm still moving them around to find the right spots for them but for what they are they rumble.. i just got knocking on my door they said their room was shaking lol... is it safe to split off the sub pre out like that? can it damage anything or lose any power?

Sorry one more thing.. I have An optical wire from my tv to receiver.. hdmi from my bluray to tv.. Now if i play a bluray or dvd and i losing any sound quality ? 

Sorry last one.. i'm using cheap speaker wire , will it really make a difference in sound if i used a premium wire?

i appreciate any feedback and advice,

thank you


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

jason1234567 said:


> Hello guys, Here's my problem. I bought a used Yamaha RX-V750 ($50)
> 
> Onkyo Skf-540f Fronts and center
> Onkyo Skm-540s Rears and backs
> ...


So what you did was take your best guess. Not bad, but those auto-calibration thingies can do much better.


jason1234567 said:


> I know my system is sub-par but to me it sounds pretty good but i wish i could have it set up with the computer or whatever you guys are using to calibrate your systems.
> 
> Do you think i should get a new Receiver that has the calibrating device?


Yes. I prefer Audyssey (Marantz, Denon, Onkyo, etc.) but Pioneer and Yamaha have decent auto cal as well.


jason1234567 said:


> One more thing... i used a Y split cable from my sub pre out and ran a cable to each sub. I'm still moving them around to find the right spots for them but for what they are they rumble.. i just got knocking on my door they said their room was shaking lol... is it safe to split off the sub pre out like that? can it damage anything or lose any power?


You're perfectly safe. Unless you trip over the sub cable and hurt yourself. Neighbors are another problem entirely. Audyssey has several features that make that mandatory low-volume listening much better, though.


jason1234567 said:


> Sorry one more thing.. I have An optical wire from my tv to receiver.. hdmi from my bluray to tv.. Now if i play a bluray or dvd and i losing any sound quality ?


Your AVR should be the "hub" of the system. Run your sources directly to the AVR first, then from the AVR to the TV. Use the TV for picture only, let the AVR handle all the audio and source selection. If you use it for off-the-air TV, you'll need that optical cable to get sound back to the AVR from it, unless it and your shiny new receiver have Audio Return Channel over HDMI. 


jason1234567 said:


> Sorry last one.. i'm using cheap speaker wire , will it really make a difference in sound if i used a premium wire?


So long as your wire is at least 14ga stranded, it's fine. The other changes above will make an audible difference that everyone can hear. Speaker wire...not so much.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

thanks for you input i appreciate it


----------

